# 19 month old suddenly picky eater.



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

DS was always a good eater. Would eat anything I put in front of him. I began asking "do you want ....?" when getting breakfast and lunch together. No matter what I suggested he would say yes and eat it. We went on vacation for a couple days and we ate out. I packed food for him. He does not get anything packaged, no additives, sugar etc. All whole foods. I make crackers, bread, "cheerios" to avoid packaged proccessed food. When we got home from our trip he became picky. Starting saying no when I asked if he wanted things. He would eat bites as I got food ready then would push the very same thing away when he sat in his chair. It seems all he wants now is my homemade "cheerios", bead, and crackers. I hide all sorts of things in them so I am not too worried about nutrition. I have noticed that he will eat more variety if he is not sitting in his highchair. I do not want to create a perpetual picky eater. I do not want to let him cry by telling him that this is it or you will be hungry. I am thinking about giving him a few things to choose from at each meal and including his sure eats (crackers etc.) evertime to break the cycle of him pushing things away then us giving him what he wants. I think this could be sending a bad message. Any thoughts? Anyone experienced this? Is this a phase? Will he be a good eater again? How can I help him get back there?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

This sounds very normal for toddlers. He'll outgrow it. In the meantime, your job is to offer a variety of healthy foods, and his job is to eat what his body needs.

you can offer "eat this or eat nothing" without being punitive; sometimes "eating nothing" is a valid choice for a toddler in a "growth plateau" or for a toddler who's too busy exploring the world to eat, or for a toddler who'd rather nurse all night than sit down to eat during the day.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
This sounds very normal for toddlers. He'll outgrow it. In the meantime, your job is to offer a variety of healthy foods, and his job is to eat what his body needs.

you can offer "eat this or eat nothing" without being punitive; sometimes "eating nothing" is a valid choice for a toddler in a "growth plateau" or for a toddler who's too busy exploring the world to eat, or for a toddler who'd rather nurse all night than sit down to eat during the day.

It makes me very happy to hear that it is normal and that he will outgrow it!

I would be ok if he chose to eat nothing if he did not want anything. He does nurse very well still. I just do not like to say this is it when I offer one choice and he cries because he wants something else. That is why I thought maybe I would include a little variety with one thing I know he will eat and when that is gone he can choose to eat the rest or not but no more of the one thing unless he eats the other stuff. Seems to be a better message than the one we are sending now...when he says no to what we give then we give him what he wants.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

So, how long does it take before they outgrow picky eating and go back to eating the way they used to? Anything I can do to help him out of the picky phase?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, about 10 years.









Seriously, it depends on the baby. Some go through a "picky phase" for a couple of months, some remain picky until puberty or beyond. Keep on offering healthy foods and don't worry about it. It's fine to get creative to find new ways to tempt him (maybe he'll like this better cooked this way? Cooked that way? Raw?) but don't go crazy. Your job is to offer healthy food, his is to eat what his body needs.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Oh, about 10 years.









Seriously, it depends on the baby. Some go through a "picky phase" for a couple of months, some remain picky until puberty or beyond. Keep on offering healthy foods and don't worry about it. It's fine to get creative to find new ways to tempt him (maybe he'll like this better cooked this way? Cooked that way? Raw?) but don't go crazy. Your job is to offer healthy food, his is to eat what his body needs.

I sure hope he is not like this until puberty! He was such a great eater before. As I type this he is on his 3rd dish of frozen peas and I know he will eat his salmon DH is fixing. I do not offer anything that is not good for him so I guess it really is not too bad. He just always wants the same few things. When you say "keep offering" are you suggesting that I make it and put it in front of him hoping he will at least taste it or do you mean just ask him if he wants this or that?

I have become very creative to boost the homemade bread and crackers that he will always eat. I add anything from zukes and carrots to oatmeal, applesauce, bananas, and even beans for example. I feel that his diet is healthy since I hide things and he still nurses. I just wish he would see the things he is eating and like them as he used to. If anyone has any tricks of the trade to help reverse this...please share.


----------

